# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Forum Questions & Workings >  You're Back!

## irThumper

FrogForum, don't disappear like that again! Was there a warning anywhere to impending down time, because if there was I sure missed it...! This place means a lot to me, I just don't want it to go bye-bye like Caudata... (can anyone who knows what happened there PM me?) Thanks!  :Frog Surprise:

----------


## Lynn

We are not quite sure, Lisa.
We will do our best to keep all members posted
Sometimes these things are not planned 

But we are back! Thanks for all your help.
There was a message posted on FF Facebook  :Smile: 
Best, Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------

irThumper

----------


## LittleFrog

There's a frogforums FB group?  I had no idea!

----------


## Paul

Oh yeah we are big on the face books  :Smile:  

We all hated the downtime as much as all of you. Glad to be back!

----------


## Tongue Flicker

Oh i though i was the only one getting the database error pop-up lol

----------

